# معجزات الملاك ميخائيل.mp3



## sergious (21 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد تكون معاكم​
معجزات الملاك ميخائيل -ابونا جورجيوس ناجى
http://www.4shared.com/file/55977205/30343636/mo3gezat_elmlak_meka2el.html?dirPwdVerified=1f5b7f2e
اتمنى كلنا نسمعه وناخد بركته


سرجيوس​


----------



## totty (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معجزات الملاك ميخائيل.mp3*

_جارى التحمييييييييل

بركه الملاك ميخائيل تكون معانا 

ميرسى خالص _​


----------



## veola (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معجزات الملاك ميخائيل.mp3*

شكرا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: معجزات الملاك ميخائيل.mp3*

ميرسى ياسيرجيوس على المعجزات الجميلة دى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## باسيلي2 (15 أبريل 2009)

انا سمعت المعجزات 
بصراحه جميله جدا 
استاذن منك اني اضعها في 
منتدى اغصان الزيتون
القس باسيلي سمير
مدير المنتدى
http://basili.yoo7.com/montada-f33/topic-t595.htm#1251


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا""


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررررسى على المعجزات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## waelassal (23 مايو 2009)

سلام الرب عليه رئيس جنود الرب يسوع بركة صلواته تكون معانا كلنا


----------

